
Ask HN: Dealing with spam calls to cellphone - arrty88
I think everyone is in agreement that spam calling is an epidemic these days. I get at least 10 calls a day starting at 9:30am local time. They use my home area code, they use foreign area codes, and sometimes they even call with Unknown numbers.<p>Some days I&#x27;ll answer and ask to get taken off the list. Some days I ignore or block the number.<p>Either way, they keep calling me  &gt;=|||<p>What can we do to fix this? What if we all call AT&amp;T&#x2F;Verizon&#x2F;TMobile every day and report each and every number that spam called? Could that at least drive these companies to do more to crack down on spam? If I had access to the AT&amp;T call log database, I&#x27;m sure I could generate a query in 10 minutes time to identify 99% of spam call incoming phone numbers.
======
blackflame7000
I know that AT&T has recently unveiled a plan to implement a network wide
robocall blocking service. Although from my perspective it doesn't appear to
be working very well.

[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2016/12/att-u...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2016/12/att-unveils-network-level-robocall-blocking-call-spam-
warnings/)

------
chrisbennet
If I don't recognize the number, I let it go to voicemail. If they don't leave
a voicemail or they leave a spam message, I block the number. (The iPhone lets
you block numbers.)

------
209cherrypie
I agree. I changed my cell number February 6 one month and 1 day later I have
47 spam, telemarketing, hang ups, sweepstakes, etc calls I have interupting my
day ..Everyday.

------
PaulHoule
It also affects landline phones. I get a few a day on two lines plus whenever
my tractor gets in range I find it has been getting them too.

